# Ваше мнение о Хонер атлантик де люх 4 н



## ramaramarama (11 Апр 2013)

Хочу купить в германии Хонер атлантик де люкс 4 н без прослушки
2000 г выпуска в отличном состоянии 
Каково ваше мнение от общении с этим инструментом


----------



## AlexandreF (11 Апр 2013)

У меня нет опыта игры на данном инструменте, но полагаю он не хуже старого Метеора. Зато у меня большой опыт просмотра аукционов по продаже подержанных аккордеонов в Германии и США. Могу поделиться наблюдениями.
Огромное значение имеет рейтинг продавца, обязательно читайте отзывы.
Инструменты после получения чаще выглядят хуже чем на фото.
Внимательно смотрите на состояние ремней, их износ должен настораживать.
Редкий продавец тщательно упакует инструмент несмотря на Ваши просьбы, родной кейс - полезная опция.
Стоимость выше 1000 евро (1000 долларов из США) усложняет и удорожает доставку.
Задавайте дополнительные вопросы, это помогает принять правильное решение.
Аккордеоны такого класса произведены в большом количестве, если цена идет по Вашему мнению высоко, не торгуйтесь до последнего, следующий лот будет дешевле.


----------



## 747050 (11 Апр 2013)

по фото ничего не определишь. аукцион - это риск. плюс наша дебильная почта - двойной риск. Рейтинг смотреть надо - но и он подводит иногда. Вот пример http://my.mail.ru/bk/kismyau/photo
Ебей рубит деньги и защита только на бумаге. Отсюда и риски


----------

